# Electric Cars Gain Sex Appeal...Finally



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Just think if there was a Fast electric Pinto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRIY5H7pDuo

Gremlin's are ugly ;-)

;-)

Mike at evcomponents dot com


----------



## BiGH (Aug 7, 2009)

plenty of room for batteries ...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Go Gav!


----------

